# VAG PhotoShoot SUNDAY 2ND March - Forestside - 2pm



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

*VAG PhotoShoot SUNDAY 2ND March - Forestside 1:15 - OXFORD ISLAND 2PM*

VAG PhotoShoot SUNDAY 2ND March - Forestside 1:15 - OXFORD ISLAND 2PM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi folks,

As anticipated, an photoshoot was arranged for the date below.

Sunday looks to be quite busy, with several cars in attendance.

I would like to state now, that on the day, we dont want trouble and/or disturbing the council area.

So i hope we can all have a good day and drive home safely

Forestside Sunday March 2008 1:15pm then a convoy to OXFORD ISLAND for main days event.

1:15 @ Forestside - Convoy from Forestside to OXFORD ISLAND = ETA 2PM

Any other info needed check out the link to RMS:
http://www.reallymeansounds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68898


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

nobody want to go haha


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

Ur just jealous cuz u dont have a VAG - ballb*g, yeoooo!

x and o


----------



## davidmk4 (Feb 6, 2007)

Is GTINI welcome to come along before I ask the club??


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes mate, all welcome

Baxter lad from RMS is organising this sunday as a tester for a monthly meet around this area as GTINI meeting is normally a lengthy run up that way


----------



## ST_Colin (May 11, 2007)

What about photography?

If you need somebody to do the photography or help out with it, I'd love to help in future meets.

Though I do drive a Ford.....

Colin


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

colin mate, you were the lad on jon44 who offered to help us out with the Astra meets, might take you up on the offer


----------

